# Eng/weit achtet ihr auf eine "durchgängige Linie" bei der Bekleidung?



## Wurzelpiet (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie wichtig ist die konstante Einhaltung einer Bekleidungslinie, sieht gemischt doof aus? Ist Optik wichtiger als Funktion, oder gilt die Devise: "Form follows function"? Oder anders gefragt: Eng oder weit, oder gemischt???

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich bislang immer in engen Radhosen und hautengen Trikots in Kombination mit Mountainbikeschuhen und Klickpedalen gefahren bin. Habe das so gehandhabt, weil alle so fahren und ich dachte: das gehört so, weit ist nur für Downhillfahrer. Dann bin ich umgestiegen auf Flatpedale und den Impact high und musste feststellen, dass ich mit dieser Kombination zwar wesentlich entspannter unterwegs bin, andererseits aber das optische Gesamtbild doch etwas gestört wird. Die Schuhe wirken halt nicht wirklich so, als würden sie zu engen Radhosen passen. Außerdem bin ich Tourenfahrer und kein Racer, von daher ist mir die Aerodynamik egal.
Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt könnte ich mir jetzt noch eine weite Hose von Endura oder Platzangst zulegen, in Kombination mit einem weiter geschnittenen Shirt. Sieht für meinen Geschmack optisch auf jeden Fall besser aus und ergibt ein stimmiges Bild. Auch wenn mir hier im Wald bislang ausschließlich Mountainbiker mit engen Klamotten begegnet sind.

Andererseits haben die eng geschnittenen Sachen ja doch einige unbestreitbare Vorteile: Nichts flattert, man bleibt nicht mir der Hose an der Sattelnase hängen, das Hosenbein kommt nicht in die Kette und der Schweiß wird bei enganliegenden Trikots optimal weitergeleitet. Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es unter einer dickeren Hose wie z.B. der Bulldog von Platzangst heftig warm wird. Allerdings habe ich mir auch schon eine Radhose ruiniert, weil ich im Vorbeifahren an einem Brombeerbusch hängengeblieben bin, insofern bin ich auch nicht uneingeschränkt überzeugt. Und bei einem Sturz dürft so eine enge Hose auch eher suboptimal sein. Habe selbst schon erlebt, wie sich jemand mit einem Sturz seine 180  Assos Bikehose ruiniert hat...

Wie handhabt ihr das? Nur eng, lieber weit wegen der cooleren Optik (OK, ich rede jetzt hier nicht von Leuten mit perfekt durchtrainiertem Body) oder gar die Kombi weite Hose wegen Robustheit und enges Trikot wegen besserem Schweißtransport?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (15. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab lieber weitere Klamotten, enganliegend mag ich net.
Im Sommer hab ich nen Jersey und ne kurze Freerideshort an.
Die hält auch einiges aus.

Jetzt im Winter hab ich meine lange Fox-Hose an, liegt zwar auch recht eng an, ist aber noch genug Spielraum.
Unten is die ja sowieso enger geschnitten damit bleib ich dann auch net an der Kette/Antrieb hängen.

Oben rum hab ich je nach Temperatur entweder ein ärmelloses Shirt oder ein Funktionsshirt mit langen Ärmeln drunter.
Da drüber kommt dann ein Langarm-Jersey.

So fahre ich jetzt im Winter rum.

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/kc/6n/kc6nn4pv7u7b/large_20131211_153720.jpg?0

Is ne super Kombination, die sich jetzt gut bewährt hat.
Der Schweiß geht trotzdem noch problemlos weg, zumindest dampf ich immer wie ne Lok wenn ich oben angekommen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre grundsätzlich weite & stabile Sachen. Platzangst ist da einer meiner Favouriten. Ich komme damit super zurecht und ich hatte noch nie einen Schaden an den Klamotten... und ich falle oft hin bzw bleib irgendwo hängen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Dezember 2013)

Läufst du auch im Alltag fff rum? Dann machs auf dem Trail genau so.

Bergauf hat eine Baggy quasi keine Vorteile. Ein schöner Hitzestau kann sich bilden, wenn du noch eine Bib drunter trägst.

Taschen bei Baggys finde ich super, hauptsache, ein Zipper dran. Seitentaschen sind klasse für Karten.

Bergab kann dir das Flattern weiter Klamotten helfen, die Geschwindigkeit besser einzuschätzen.

Und falls du nach der Runde im Biergarten einkehrst (was ungemein Spaß macht), dann helfen lässige/coole/ansprechende Klamotten beim sozialen Status ....


----------



## Wurzelpiet (15. Dezember 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Bergauf hat eine Baggy quasi keine Vorteile. Ein schöner Hitzestau kann sich bilden, wenn du noch eine Bib drunter trägst.



Was trägt man denn sonst drunter? Unterhose mit Sitzpolster, z.B. Odlo? Aufs Sitzpolster möchte ich nämlich ungern verzichten. 



> Taschen bei Baggys finde ich super, hauptsache, ein Zipper dran. Seitentaschen sind klasse für Karten.


Stimmt, das hat mich an den engen Klamotten immer schon genervt. Man muss immer einen extra Bikerucksack mitschleppen, nur um das Geld für den anschließenden Biergartenbesuch oder eine Karte mitzunehmen.



> Bergab kann dir das Flattern weiter Klamotten helfen, die Geschwindigkeit besser einzuschätzen.


Dafür habe ich eigentlich einen Tacho am Bike...



> Und falls du nach der Runde im Biergarten einkehrst (was ungemein Spaß macht), dann helfen lässige/coole/ansprechende Klamotten beim sozialen Status ....


Stimmt, das Argument ist unschlagbar. Eine Frage, die ich mir aber immer stelle: Warum sind (zumindest hier in der Gegend) ausnahmslos alle Mountainbiker in engen Klamotten unterwegs? (Ich muss dazu sagen, hier ist es eher flach und hügeliges Gebiet muss man echt suchen bzw. längere Anfahrten mit dem Auto einplanen)

Gibt es mit den langen Hosen denn keine Probleme mit in der Kette eingeklemmten Hosenbeinen, oder mit dem Hängenbleiben an der Sattelnase?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dafür habe ich eigentlich einen Tacho am Bike...
> 
> ...



Wenn du den bergab noch lesen kannst, fährst du den falschen Trail 

Enge Klamotten: Vielleicht wissen sie es nicht besser?

Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, warum Leute 500 Euro für ein Outfit ausgeben, in dem sie wie einer von den Village People, ein Papagei oder ein Jeck aussehen. Wenn man sparen muss, hat man nicht oft die Wahl.

Drunter tragen: möglichst dünne Hosen finden. Ansonsten: wer schön sein will, muss leiden.

Einklemmen von Hosenbeinen: lange haben üblicherweise einen Klett oder so

Hängen bleiben an der Sattelnase. Passiert, wenn die Hose zu weit ist, zu tief sitzt, rutscht. Mache dagegen Hosenträger dran, Tipp von Stefan Herrmann ...


----------



## Wurzelpiet (15. Dezember 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, warum Leute 500 Euro für ein Outfit ausgeben, in dem sie wie einer von den Village People, ein Papagei oder ein Jeck aussehen. Wenn man sparen muss, hat man nicht oft die Wahl.



Naja, wobei es ja auch nicht wirklich günstiger ist, wenn man stattdessen weite Hosen von Platzangst, Fox, Endura etc. kauft. Wirklich billige Schnäppchen sind das ja auch nicht. Und die weiten Langarmtrikots sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich günstiger als die engen, oder habe ich da jetzt nur an den falschen Stellen nachgeschaut?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Warum sind (zumindest hier in der Gegend) ausnahmslos alle Mountainbiker in engen Klamotten unterwegs?


 
dann lebst in der falschen gegend.

bei mir ist es fast andersrum, jeder trägt in erster Linie gemütliches zeugs, leute mit den hautengen stramplern"rennrad?" sind eher die ausnahme.



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, warum Leute 500 Euro für ein Outfit ausgeben, in dem sie wie einer von den Village People, ein Papagei oder ein Jeck aussehen.


 
jo da ersparrst dir halt den jährlichen besuch im Kuriositätenkabinett, ich finds halt meist nur lustig womit sich leute ausser haus traun.


----------



## Tosh1m1t5u (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre die Sachen gemischt. Bei kurzen Runden ohne Wald und Höhenmetern hab ich ne Bib an. Sobald Abfahrten oder Waldstücke dabei sind ziehe ich Baggyshorts an (wenn's mich mal zerlegt halten die einfach mehr aus). 
Trikots sind bei mir immer weit geschnitten, da mag ich die enganliegenden Shirts nicht.

Achja, lange Radhosen sind sowieso unten eng geschnitten oder haben eine entsprechenden Verschluss um sie eng zu halten. Ein einklemmen in die Kette ist somit nicht möglich.

Über Geschmack lässt sich trefflich streiten, deshalb halte ich die ewigen Hinweise über die bunten Outfits für überflüssig. Dem einen gefällts und dem anderen eben nicht


----------



## Wurzelpiet (15. Dezember 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Oben rum hab ich je nach Temperatur entweder ein ärmelloses Shirt oder ein Funktionsshirt mit langen Ärmeln drunter.
> Da drüber kommt dann ein Langarm-Jersey.



Ist das nicht etwas kalt? Die meisten Mountainbiker, die ich kenne, tragen im Winter Langarmunterhemd, angerauhtes Langarmtrikot und darüber ne Softshell. So ein Jersey hält doch nicht wirklich den Wind ab, oder?


----------



## Roedler (15. Dezember 2013)

Die mit den engen Klamotten sind oft die, die zwar ein MTB haben aber denken sie fahren RR. Habe schon viele gesehen die ihr Fully nur auf geteerten Radwegen buxieren. 

Wenn ich auf meinem HT Strecke machen will, ziehe ich auch ab und wann mal enge Klamotten an, mit dem Fully aber geht es nur in den Dreck, über Stock und Steien, durch Büsche und Hecken.... da ist robust angesagt.
Ist das letztere nicht der eigentliche Sinn von MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (15. Dezember 2013)

Enge Klamotten sind was für Rennradfahrer und richtige Uphillmaschinen auf XC-Bikes. Das die klobigen Schuhe dazu nichts aussehen glaub ich dir 

Tourenfahrer im Freeridedress sieht aber auch lächerlich aus - Es gibt bestimmt genug Klamotten die den goldenen Mittelweg beschreiten.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas kalt? Die meisten Mountainbiker, die ich kenne, tragen im Winter Langarmunterhemd, angerauhtes Langarmtrikot und darüber ne Softshell. So ein Jersey hält doch nicht wirklich den Wind ab, oder?



Nö, das passt perfekt.
Beim Uphill schwitz ich dann net so extrem.
Klar beim bergab fahren merkt man den Wind dann schon bissel, aber das lässt sich aushalten.
Stimmt aber schon, der Großteil is so angezogen wie du es beschrieben hast, das ist mir aber einfach zu warm.

Jacken mag ich beim Biken überhaupt net, wenns mal richtig kalt ist hab ich auch noch ein Langarmunterhemd drunter.
Das kommt aber auch erst bei Minusgraden zum Einsatz.

Aber mein Kälteempfinden is eh net ganz normal


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (15. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die mit den engen Klamotten sind oft die, die zwar ein MTB haben aber denken sie fahren RR. Habe schon viele gesehen die ihr Fully nur auf geteerten Radwegen buxieren.
> 
> Wenn ich auf meinem HT Strecke machen will, ziehe ich auch ab und wann mal enge Klamotten an, mit dem Fully aber geht es nur in den Dreck, über Stock und Steien, durch Büsche und Hecken.... da ist robust angesagt.
> Ist das letztere nicht der eigentliche Sinn von MTB?



Genau, hart und dreckig muss es sein


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir das ganz einfach, wenn es warm ist dann kurze und weite Hose mit Weitem Shirt oder Engem Shirt und Klickschuhe, Optik wems nicht pass kann sich verziehen. Und im Winter ehr Enge Hose (Stichwort: Kette) und entweder Enges Langarm Trikot oder Downhill Jersey.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. Dezember 2013)

Wieso nicht das anziehen womit man am besten klar kommt?

Mir ist es egal was die Stylepolizei sagt, habe von sehr legeren Sachen bis zu dem engen Radkrams was im Schrank. Fahre gerne leger aber kann auch sein das ich mal Strecken in eng fahre.

Wenn man seine Kleidung anhand der Funktion auswählt kein Thema, aber um nachher an der Eisdiele dem Establishment zu entsprechen...dann muss man aber auch das passende Rad haben, sonst passt das ja nicht zusammen und die Farben müssen stimmen, Kleidung zum Rad. 

Nachdem man diesen Prozess abgeschlossen hat, haben andere schon ihren Spaß gehabt beim fahren 

Nicht so ganz ernst nehmen.... 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die mit den engen Klamotten sind oft die, die zwar ein MTB haben aber denken sie fahren RR. Habe schon viele gesehen die ihr Fully nur auf geteerten Radwegen buxieren.
> 
> Wenn ich auf meinem HT Strecke machen will, ziehe ich auch ab und wann mal enge Klamotten an, mit dem Fully aber geht es nur in den Dreck, über Stock und Steien, durch Büsche und Hecken.... da ist robust angesagt.
> Ist das letztere nicht der eigentliche Sinn von MTB?



Ist nicht der letzte Sinn, ein Lächeln auf dem Gesicht zu haben.

Viele keulen so mit verspannten Gesichter durch Trails und viel mehr üner die Forstautobahnen ... Nicht meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpiet (18. Dezember 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Tourenfahrer im Freeridedress sieht aber auch lächerlich aus - Es gibt bestimmt genug Klamotten die den goldenen Mittelweg beschreiten.



Ja, richtiger Freeridedress kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage. Hosen wie die Fox Demo gehen daher für mich eher nicht, sieht einfach zu sehr nach Freeride aus. Aber die Platzangst Bulldog finde ich klasse. Leider scheint die überall ausverkauft zu sein und die neue Kollektion lässt noch auf sich warten (wenn es dann überhaupt wieder eine Bulldog geben wird).


----------



## Raynair (18. Dezember 2013)

So teuer sind die Jersey's auch nicht ..man bekommt sie doch schon für 25-30 €.
Baggystyle finde ich persönlich besser, enge Klamotten gehören auf die Straße für die RR -Jungs.
Aber das ist ja nur meine Meinung.


----------



## zichl (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich trage einfach was mir gefällt solange es nicht unpraktisch ist.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (18. Dezember 2013)

Raynair schrieb:


> So teuer sind die Jersey's auch nicht ..man bekommt sie doch schon für 25-30 €.



Das stimmt, Jerseys sind teilweise echt günstiger zu bekommen als die engen Rennradtrikots. Bei den Hosen finde ich es aber schon extrem, was da bei Herstellern wie Platzangst, Zimtstern etc. für Preise verlangt werden. Da scheint sich eine regelrechte Modeindustrie gebildet zu haben, wie in so vielen anderen Bereichen...


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Dezember 2013)

Das sind halt die teureren Marken, wo es auch viel um "style" geht. Kannst alternativ ja mal nach CRAFT z.B. gucken. Oder einfach mal beim Sportdiscounter Decathlon.

PS: die bulldogg ist recht warm, weil der Stoff eher robust als atmungsaktiv ist.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (19. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Das sind halt die teureren Marken, wo es auch viel um "style" geht. Kannst alternativ ja mal nach CRAFT z.B. gucken.



Na, die Sachen von Craft sehen aber schon recht RR bzw. CC-mäßig aus, zumindest wenn ich mir deren Homepage so anschaue.

Aber die Bulldog scheint dann ja auch eher nichts zu sein, wenn man damit auch bergauf fahren möchte.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2013)

Jop, Craft ist eher eng anliegend. Macht aber imho dennoch nen "schlanken Fuß". Ich bin eher nicht so schlank, aber darin sehe auch ich sportlich aus.
Neulich meinte meine Schwägerin doch glatt zu mir, wir (Männe und ich) sähen aus wie Taucher wegen unseren Stretch Pullies  Naja wer selber nur Baumwolle trägt (ich sag nur mehr als 2000 Liter Wasser pro T-Shirt in der Herstellung) der hat eben kein Verständnis für funktionale Kleidung...


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm, kann sein, hatte bisher nur die kurzen Hosen bei CRAFT angeschaut. Davon war auch eine im mtbnews test. Die kam mir jetzt nicht hauteng vor, aber baggy ist sie auch nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## easy.vic (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre im Anzug mit Fliege und Zylinder. Style vor Funktion 

Eher weit und lässig. Aber für die ganzen Bikeklotten habe ich eigentlich gar kein Geld und kaufe daher eher günstiges, mir passend/brauchbar erscheinendes. Wenn man nicht 'ne Hosentasche braucht finde ich auch Badeshorts ganz gut. Trocknen auch schnell.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine wertige Softshelljacke gegönnt. Aber da ist mit billig auch wirklich so eine Sache.


----------



## Brommel (7. Januar 2014)

Also durchgängig sollte es schon sein. Gemischt ist nicht konsequent und sieht auch total albern aus... hat was von Leggins + T-Shirt  

Ob jetzt eng oder luftig muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile (und Optik) von Luftig bei weitem und man kann auch stinknormale z.B. TShirts anziehen. Muss ja nicht immer teure Funktionswäsche sein wenn das Wetter es zulässt oder man nur einen entspannten Ausritt macht. 
Thermoklamotten passen da auch locker drunter. 
Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede würde eh nur ein wirklich guter RR Fahrer merken. 
Beim MTB kann man das meiner Meinung nach total vernachlässigen. 


Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (7. Januar 2014)

Ich nutze ausschliesslich Radsport Klamotten die schön eng geschnitten sind, wie es eben im Strassenradsport und im MTB CC/Querfeldein Bereich getragen wird. Finde ich am angenehmsten zu tragen, für MTB Fahrer die Protektoren benötigen schaut es natürlich anders aus und solche müssen nach Alternativen schauen.


----------



## Creeping Death (18. Januar 2014)

Letztendlich ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks und Einsatzgebietes. Ich bevorzuge enge Klamotten, aber es gibt auch XC-Fahrer die Baggies anziehen, sogar beim Wettkampf. Ich habe auf Touren meistens zusatzlich ne leichte Baggy mit im Rucksack, aber das auch nur für für Notsituationen. Wenn ich z.B. mal stürzen und die Bib dabei kaputt gehen sollte, muss ich den Hintermann nicht unbedingt mit meinem nackten Hintern blenden . Hab bei Rennen so einige peinliche und gleichzeitig schmerzhafte Situationen gesehen. Bei anderen sieht's lustig aus, aber wenn man selber betroffen sein sollte, wäre es bestimmt die Hölle .

Wenn ich mal mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, ohne Trainingshintergrund, ziehe ich mein Baggy an und obenrum entweder ein Funktions-Tshirt (Craft Tee), oder auch ein enges Trikot (Northwave Blade). Passt beides zu Baggies. Beim Training trage ich ausschließlich enge Radklamotten.

Aufs Design und die Farbgebung der Bekleidung achte ich auch. Sie sollte schon zu meinem schwarz/weißem Bike passen. Psychadelische Farbmischungen gehen meines Erachtens garnicht. Meine Faustregel dabei: Funktion geht generell vor Optik, aber ich würde niemals eine Knallgelbe Hose kaufen, nur weil sie die beste Funktion hat. Da suche ich dann einen Mittelweg. Allerdings ist es nicht schwer Bekleidung mit guter Funktion zu beschaffen die auch optisch passt, gerade wenn sich die Farbauswahl auf schwarz und/oder weiß beschränkt, wie in meinem Fall.


----------

